# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Проблема с принтером! Помогите! Срочно!

## Frialannon

Доброго времени суток уважаемые господа! Прошу срочно помочь с очень противной проблемой. Не печатает принтер.:( Причём ужеочень  давно. Пишу сейчас т.к. положение крайнее. Раньше после нескольких перезагрузок компьютера он сдавался и начинал печатать. Сегодня отказывается печатать полностью. Пишет неизвестное устройство USB. Windows перестал признавать его и пишет. Собственно выкладываю скрин. Конфигурация компьютера  операцуиока Zver XP SP 2 .(зверевская сборка) Процессор Intel Celeron E120 @1600 Ghz, 1,60 Ггц. 504 МБ ОЗУ. Принтер HP Laser Jet 1020. Просьба помочь как можно скорей. Это очень важно по работе. Поскольку постоянно приходиться распечатывать документы.
P.S. Насчёт принтера приходили два программиста никто так и не смог определить проблему.

----------


## IMPERIAL

В разные порты усб пихать пробовали? Мб дело в них. Какой нить порт хреново работает. Я вот недавно подключал свой хард через шнур IDE\USB подоткнул в переднии порты усб - хард очень долго определялся и так не заработал. Подоткнул в задний порт - определился моментально. Может у вас какой нибудь порт задний так же ерундит.

----------


## Frialannon

Вопрос снят. Тему можно закрывать. Проблема оказалась в старом USB шнуре. Вчера купили новый USB 2.0 теперь принтер работает на ура!:)

----------

